# Silkie hen



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ginge my silkie went broody the day after I gave away two very noisy silkie cockerels!
Now she has 6 chicks (all hatched) all different in colour.....
One is very light in colour almost blue/ mottled.
I wonder how it'll turn out?
Also one that looks chocolate!

Mix of colours combinations of the parents are.
Ginger
Partridge 
Black
White


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Just caught them on their first outing!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute and varied bunch. Little classroom!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute !!


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

How do you know the silkie chicks are cockerels? I've been trying to figure that out for years but cant tell until they are at least 3-4 months old


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I couldn't tell until they are the same age really!
But I think I've spotted a couple already so I'm having a bet with my self!

I gave away my two adult cockerels.....


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

LICHICK28 said:


> How do you know the silkie chicks are cockerels? I've been trying to figure that out for years but cant tell until they are at least 3-4 months old


 I had an senior moment. I thought you said you gave the hen two chicks silkie cockerels


----------

